# And people say Canon is behind??



## neuroanatomist (Sep 12, 2014)

News flash from Adorama - Nikon releases their very first full frame dSLR!!


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 12, 2014)

;D!!!! but annoyingly they just sent out a correction!


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 12, 2014)

Maybe they meant "first FF dslr that's not faulty" ?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 12, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Maybe they meant "first FF dslr that's not faulty" ?



Might be a little too early to tell on that front...


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 12, 2014)

Lol, nice catch. Their marketing department could use some help.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 12, 2014)

It sounds like a nice Camera, I'm wondering why it is three years late? For those long suffering Nikon users who wanted a update to their D700, its here.


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 12, 2014)

Because it's not a D700 update, it's a D610 update. Same controls as the D600/D7000 series, 1/4000 shutter, no battery boost for fps. It's a great camera, for sure, but it's definitely not allowed to compete with the D810. I'd rather if Nikon sold a D750 for $2800 or closer to what the D810 is selling for (basically the same price) as long as they take the D810 and lower the megapixel count and increase the frame rate. THAT would be a D700 follow up. This is more of a backup camera for a D810, which is basically the closest thing Nikon offers as a D700 replacement. If I still shot Nikon, THAT would be the camera I would get.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It sounds like a nice Camera, I'm wondering why it is three years late? For those long suffering Nikon users who wanted a update to their D700, its here.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 12, 2014)

LOL


----------



## KacperP (Sep 12, 2014)

LOL...
And I still remember Nikon commercials, where they used pictures and videos of Canon gear, and videos specifically made with Canon gear to advertise Canon gear


----------



## Maiaibing (Sep 12, 2014)

KacperP said:


> LOL...
> And I still remember Nikon commercials, where they used pictures and videos of Canon gear, and videos specifically made with Canon gear to advertise Canon gear



...or when Canon who reused old pictures and claimed they were taken with new lenses. Gotta love marketing; "Oh here's a nice picture"...


----------



## andrewflo (Sep 12, 2014)

Doh!!


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 12, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> KacperP said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...
> ...


I'm familiar with the Nikon (and Panasonic, perhaps), but I don't remember, and I can't find any reference to your claim. I know you love to hate Canon, but backing up your post with some evidence would be nice.


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice oops. Great catch Neuro.


----------



## zlatko (Sep 12, 2014)

Looks like a great camera! If I were a Nikon shooter, the D750 would be my #1 choice among all current Nikon models, based on size, features and price. Looks like the perfect update of the D700. And dual cards is nice!


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 12, 2014)

We are talking about marketing... where a camera phone can take a photo equal to a 5d mkii and an 85mm f1.2 mkii...

Where burgers look like works if art, and not the work of some guy named Art.


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 12, 2014)

Too little, too late. To clarify for those of you who don't understand why this isn't a D700 replacement, and to reiterate on Neuro's point that the camera is 2 years late: http://www.dslrbodies.com/newsviews/d750-too-little-too-late.html


----------



## Joe M (Sep 12, 2014)

I suppose it's the first one named "750". In any case, the Nikon loyal seem to be mostly loving this camera from the glance I've seen elsewhere. I'm not sure why. Seems like just another camera.


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 12, 2014)

Go check out what people are saying on Nikonrumors. Split half and half between love and hate (hate from the D700 users).


Joe M said:


> I suppose it's the first one named "750". In any case, the Nikon loyal seem to be mostly loving this camera from the glance I've seen elsewhere. I'm not sure why. Seems like just another camera.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 12, 2014)

joejohnbear said:


> Go check out what people are saying on Nikonrumors. Split half and half between love and hate (hate from the D700 users).



That's the 700D oops D700 that used the same 'ancient' tech as the Canon sensors, yet it is still considered a desirable camera by many. The odd Nikon missionary who pops our way now and again to try to enlighten us not included of course.


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 12, 2014)

That "ancient" sensor was already ahead of Canon's for a while, and the autofocus was industry-leading at the time. That's why I used it before I moved to the 5DIII. It was either a 5DIII or a D3S, and I made the arbitrary choice to go with the mk iii (well, partly cost, partly Canon is the main camera for my line of industry and it helps with sharing backup equipment), either would have been good cameras. The D700 is still better than the D600 cameras in areas such as focus, build quality, professional controls (same controls as the d3 series cameras), high speed autofocus and 8 fps boost with the MB-D10 battery grip, larger buffer, CAM3500 autofocus system. The D750 has the same but slightly better autofocus system of the D810, better low-light autofocus specs on paper, better sensor, but eschews the professional D3 style controls, the 1/8000th, 1/250th shutter, and CF cards to meet its low price point and artificially not compete with the D810.



Sporgon said:


> joejohnbear said:
> 
> 
> > Go check out what people are saying on Nikonrumors. Split half and half between love and hate (hate from the D700 users).
> ...


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Maybe they meant "first FF dslr that's not faulty" ?



;D lol


----------



## unfocused (Sep 12, 2014)

joejohnbear said:


> Too little, too late. To clarify for those of you who don't understand why this isn't a D700 replacement, and to reiterate on Neuro's point that the camera is 2 years late: http://www.dslrbodies.com/newsviews/d750-too-little-too-late.html



I enjoy Thom Hogan, even if he is a Nikon shooter.  

He's made the point that for many people, the current state of the art is all the camera anyone is likely to ever need. It's a good reality check after reading 30- and 40-page threads with people arguing over insignificant differences in sensors.


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 12, 2014)

He's hinted that he might switch over to Canon eventually after trying the 1Dx. I hope he does so, since after Rog Galbraith stopped blogging to concentrate on his new position as a university professor, I feel like there's a void that needs to be filled on the Canon side. 

Yeah, his most recent advice to the camera companies is that something game-changing would be anything that improves workflow like the iPhone. More and more DR, high ISO noise, etc, is not necessarily going to convince laypeople to part with their dollars these days since everything is more than "good enough" for their purposes like Facebook, etc.

I post his links here hoping that one day the forum denizens will follow his wisdom, but who am I kidding? Glad I could meet another bythom reader here though. 



unfocused said:


> joejohnbear said:
> 
> 
> > Too little, too late. To clarify for those of you who don't understand why this isn't a D700 replacement, and to reiterate on Neuro's point that the camera is 2 years late: http://www.dslrbodies.com/newsviews/d750-too-little-too-late.html
> ...


----------



## Maiaibing (Sep 12, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I know you love to hate Canon, but backing up your post with some evidence would be nice.



No problem: http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/36140355 - judge for yourself...

Your claim that I somehow "hate" Canon only reflects on yourself. Please point to what merits that claim? 

I own a ton of Canon gear - including several large whites. I shot Canon all the time. I have posted many positive Canon reviews through the years. Finally, I have had the privilege of working directly with Canon, including being invited to their HQ in Tokyo to meet their top management. I'd be very happy to work with them again one day - and I'm very sure vice-versa is also true.

I am well aware that not paying respect to the perceived infallibility and supremacy of Canon in everything is considered "bashing" by some people here. But spare me the cheap labelling.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 12, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I know you love to hate Canon, but backing up your post with some evidence would be nice.
> ...


I'm not a Canon worshiper by any means, but I think that a forum post about two photos of similar subjects (the link is broken, but I know the photo) is pretty thin evidence if you can call it that. Is there any chance that Canon liked the ballerina photo and chose to do that again with the new 300mm? It's not like it's the same girl in both photos.

As for the other comments, I haven't read all of your posts, but you sure seem to have a negative slant towards Canon for someone who now says he has such a close relationship with them. If I have read you the wrong way, I apologize for that. It's not my intention to get into it with anyone, but I like to see people who can back up their claims.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 12, 2014)

HAHA! so a retailer messed up an important ad, that's gotta be a bit embarrassing
they did correct it quickly tho

www.adorama.com/alc/0014839/blogarticle/nikon-d750-full-frame-action-dslr-first-look

What about the real information on the D750 ?


$2300 intro price for the body
24MP
small light Carbon Fiber reinforced plastic body
Weather-sealing
wifi
D4s 51pt AF w 15x rated -3EV, 
91k RGB meter sensor w 3d color matrix 3
6.5fps
3.2" RGBW tilt display
time lapse to 9999 frames
iso to 12800, exp to 51200
2x SD cards
pop-up flash w master
Dx (& other) crop modes, 

1080 @60p to both SD or uncompressed to external recorder
stereo mic
headphone jack
zebra stripe
manual exp video changeable during shooting
flat mode for post grading


and the simple little SB-500 flash for only $250 w LED video light?

fast 20mm f/1.8G prime $800

These are all very appealing features/cost.

if they kit the 750 with the little 24-85mm they could likely list that around $2650, wicked kit!
happily, I still don't need one.


----------



## psolberg (Sep 12, 2014)

wow, so much fanboy-ism it is sad. the D750 isn't late any more than the canon 3D is late. The d750 is a very affordable camera for nikon people looking for a 6+fps light MP count body. 

Why can't people enjoy competition instead of turning everything into a religious debate? IMHO, this is a great camera for the price and I have no doubt a lot of nikon shooters who would have opted for a 5DMKIII won't any more which is probably what nikon set out to do.


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 12, 2014)

They already switched, and they're not switching back for D620.


psolberg said:


> wow, so much fanboy-ism it is sad. the D750 isn't late any more than the canon 3D is late. The d750 is a very affordable camera for nikon people looking for a 6+fps light MP count body.
> 
> Why can't people enjoy competition instead of turning everything into a religious debate? IMHO, this is a great camera for the price and I have no doubt a lot of nikon shooters who would have opted for a 5DMKIII won't any more which is probably what nikon set out to do.


----------



## Joe M (Sep 12, 2014)

joejohnbear said:


> Go check out what people are saying on Nikonrumors. Split half and half between love and hate (hate from the D700 users).
> 
> 
> Joe M said:
> ...


I only had a chance to do a quick glance at dpreview's announcement. Looked like mostly positive comments and I don't read Nikon forums so I suppose what you say is representative of the situation there. I would suppose the current 700 users would not like it because it's not a giant leap forward? I'm sure it'll sell well in any case.


----------

